# Weil/Denn



## Artrella

Hallo Leute!

Wir können eine "warum" Frage mit "denn" oder "weil" antworten.  Wann soll (musse) ich denn/weil bedienen (to use?)?

Was ist  der Unterschied?  Konnt ihr mir Beispiele geben? (Beispiele mir geben??)

Danke schön!


----------



## gaer

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Wir können eine "warum" Frage mit "denn" oder "weil" *beantworten*. Wann soll (*muss*) ich denn/weil *benutzen* (use?)?


antworten uses dative, beantworten uses accusative.

Vielleicht kannst du meine Frage beantworten, perhaps you can answer my question.
Wie kann ich dir antworten?, how can I answer you?

Do NOT worry about these at this point! Just be aware that they have the same basic meaning but act differently grammatically.

Now, this is either going to help, or it's going to drive you crazy.

Denn and weil have much the same meaning. SOMETIMES they are interchangeable, other times not. You will never have a problem reading sentences with these words.

Denn introduces an INDEPEDENDENT clause:

Ich habe nichts gelernt. 
Denn ich habe nichts gelernt.

Think of it like a conjuction, then think of how Enlgish will start a sentence with "but, and, therefore, because."

Normally it goes after a comma: Ich bin entmutigt (discouraged), denn ich habe nichts gelernt.

introduces an DEPEDENDENT clause:

Ich habe nichts gelernt. 
Weil ich nichts gelernt habe.

Ich bin entmutigt, weil ich nichts gelernt habe.
====
Was ist der Unterschied? Konnt ihr mir Beispiele geben? (Beispiele mir geben??)
------
The difference is mainly structural. You can't "swap" these words in all cases, but for now, just keep in mind that the grammar (word order) changes more than meaning. 

TOUGH question!

Gaer
Gaer


----------



## Artrella

gaer said:
			
		

> TOUGH question!
> 
> Gaer
> Gaer




Danke schön, mein Freund!!! You help me very much...always!


----------



## Whodunit

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hallo Leute*,*
> 
> *w*ir können eine "*W*arum"*-*Frage mit "denn" oder "weil" *be*antworten. Wann soll*te* (m*ü*ss*t*e) ich denn *bzw.* weil be*nutz*en?
> 
> W*o* ist der Unterschied? K*ö*nnt ihr mir Beispiele geben? [C](Beispiele mir geben??)[/C]
> 
> Danke schön!



Hi Art,

I've just made some more corrections that Gaer. But don't be discouraged, now, because you may be worse than you though of. My correction are on a very, very formal basis. But please note a German letter has to begin with a small letter and before this, you have to put a comma; tha's unlike English!

And we say "Wo ist/liegt der (da/dabei) Unterschied?", not "Was ist der Unterschied", got it? That's only a tip.

---

I think Gaer explained explained it very well, but for now I think you should use "denn", because if you use that, you don't have to put the conjugated verb at the end of the sentence. I think you'll appreciate this way.

The bad thing with "da/weil" is that you have to know exactly where to put the verb.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> antworten uses dative, beantworten uses accusative.
> 
> Vielleicht kannst du meine Frage beantworten, perhaps you can answer my question.
> Wie kann ich dir antworten?, how can I answer you?
> 
> Do NOT worry about these at this point! Just be aware that they have the same basic meaning but act differently grammatically.
> 
> Now, this is either going to help, or it's going to drive you crazy.
> 
> Denn and weil have much the same meaning. SOMETIMES they are interchangeable, other times not. You will never have a problem reading sentences with these words.
> 
> Denn introduces an INDEPEDENDENT clause:
> 
> Ich habe nichts gelernt.
> Denn ich habe nichts gelernt.
> 
> Think of it like a conjuction, then think of how Enlgish will start a sentence with "but, and, therefore, because."
> 
> Normally it goes after a comma: Ich bin entmutigt (discouraged), denn ich habe nichts gelernt.
> 
> introduces *a* DEPEDENDENT clause:
> 
> Ich habe nichts gelernt.
> Weil ich nichts gelernt habe.
> 
> Ich bin entmutigt, weil ich nichts gelernt habe.
> ====
> Was ist der Unterschied? Konnt ihr mir Beispiele geben? (Beispiele mir geben??)
> ------
> The difference is mainly structural. You can't "swap" these words in all cases, but for now, just keep in mind that the grammar (word order) changes more than meaning.
> 
> TOUGH question!
> 
> Gaer
> Gaer



I think you explained it laudably. One small English correction.


----------



## Artrella

whodunit said:
			
		

> Hi Art,
> 
> I've just made some more corrections that Gaer. But don't be discouraged, now, because you may be worse than you though of think . My corrections are on a very, very formal basis. But please note a German letter has to begin with a small letter and before this, you have to put a comma; that's unlike English!
> 
> And we say "Wo ist/liegt der (da/dabei) Unterschied?", not "Was ist der Unterschied", got it? That's only a tip.
> 
> ---
> 
> I think Gaer explained explained it very well, but for now I think you should use "denn", because if you use that, you don't have to put the conjugated verb at the end of the sentence. I think you'll appreciate this way.
> 
> The bad thing with "da/weil" is that you have to know exactly where to put the verb.




Hi Who! Guten Morgen! Well, I understand your advice, but you know? we are learning the "weil" structure so I need to practice sentences with "weil" and wanted to see the differences between both ways clearly.  
As regards " liegt ---Unterschied", thanks for teaching that to me, I didn't know it.  I think in English you use the verb "to lie" also.

Thanks for your help and for your valuable tips.


----------



## gaer

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hi Who! Guten Morgen! Well, I understand your advice, but you know? we are learning the "weil" structure so I need to practice sentences with "weil" and wanted to see the differences between both ways clearly.
> As regards " liegt ---Unterschied", thanks for teaching that to me, I didn't know it. I think in English you use the verb "to lie" also.
> 
> Thanks for your help and for your valuable tips.


The class you are taking is moving very fast! You must have smarter people in Argentina. I'm serious! People here would be totally lost going so quickly.

You will find that "liegen" works much like "lie", and "legen" works much like "lay".

The same thing happens with sitzen, setzen, which are like sit/set.

A possible tip. Think that "weil", which starts with a letter very near the END of the alphabet likes to push the verbs to the END. 

Gaer


----------



## Artrella

gaer said:
			
		

> The class you are taking is moving very fast! You must have smarter people in Argentina. I'm serious! People here would be totally lost going so quickly.
> 
> You will find that "liegen" works much like "lie", and "legen" works much like "lay".
> 
> The same thing happens with sitzen, setzen, which are like sit/set.
> 
> A possible tip. Think that "weil", which starts with a letter very near the END of the alphabet likes to push the verbs to the END.
> 
> Gaer




Ermmm... yes!! We are very smart...ja ja ja !!! Yes, Gaer I've been taught the difference between transitive and intransitive verbs such as rise/raise, lie/lay, sit/be seated, stand/be standing...etc. 
I like your tip... the same as prepositions which carry the akk case. >> FUDGO
ja ja!! This German...mmm!!


----------



## Lian77

Hey all,

I was wondering if someone could explain to me the difference between weil and denn.  Sorry for the trouble, however, I did try to search but the search engine seems to good up on the internet browser I use.  Also, if someone could give some examples it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jana337

Lian77 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could explain to me the difference between weil and denn.  Sorry for the trouble, however, I did try to search but the search engine seems to good up on the internet browser I use.  Also, if someone could give some examples it would be greatly appreciated.


They are synonyms but they differ grammarwise.
"Weil" kicks the main verb to the end of the sentence/clause, whereas a normal word order follows after "denn".

Er hat mich um Hilfe gebeten, weil er die Frage nicht verstanden hat.
Er hat mich um Hilfe gebeten, denn er hat die Frage nicht verstanden.



Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:


> They are synonyms ...


 
That's not true in all cases. Look at this sentence:

Es sieht aus, als weinest du, weil ich Tränen in deinen Augen sehe.
Es sieht aus, als weinest du, denn ich sehe Tränen in deinen Augen.

The first sentence doesn't make much sense, the latter does. I woudn't say the first one, because that would mean the consequence of seeing the tears in your eyes is that you cry.

"Weil" is a subordinating conjunction, whereas "denn" is a coordinating one, if that helps.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Whodunit said:


> That's not true in all cases. Look at this sentence:
> 
> Es sieht aus, als weinest du, weil ich Tränen in deinen Augen sehe.
> Es sieht aus, als weinest du, denn ich sehe Tränen in deinen Augen.
> 
> The first sentence doesn't make much sense, the latter does. I woudn't say the first one, because that would mean the consequence of seeing the tears in your eyes is that you cry.
> 
> "Weil" is a subordinating conjunction, whereas "denn" is a coordinating one, if that helps.



Aha, also nehme ich mal an, dass folgende Antwort einen Sinn hätte:
_Ja, ich weine, weil ich eine schlechte Nachricht bekommen habe.

_... und diese dagegen nicht (oder hört sich zumindest komisch an):
_Ja, ich weine, denn ich habe eine schlechte Nachricht bekommen._

Stimmts?
Jedenfalls, gut zu wissen, _denn_ (oder _weil_? - abgesehen vom unterschiedlichen Satzbau) ich war der gleichen Meinung wie Jana...


----------



## Whodunit

MünchnerFax said:


> Aha, also nehme ich mal an, dass folgende Antwort einen Sinn hätte:
> _Ja, ich weine, weil ich eine schlechte Nachricht bekommen habe._
> 
> ... und diese dagegen nicht (oder hört sich zumindest komisch an):
> _Ja, ich weine, denn ich habe eine schlechte Nachricht bekommen._
> 
> Stimmts?


 
Sieht so aus. 



> Jedenfalls, gut zu wissen, _denn_ (oder _weil_? - abgesehen vom unterschiedlichem Satzbau) ich war der gleichen Meinung wie Jana...


 
Ja, das sind die meisten Leute, weil man heutzutage kaum noch einen Unterschied spürt. "Denn" lässt sich etwa mit "for" (infatti?) übersetzen, weil mit "because" (che? perché?), "since" (siccome? giacché?), "as" (poichè?) und was es noch so gibt.


----------



## heidita

MünchnerFax said:


> Stimmts?
> Jedenfalls, gut zu wissen, _denn_ (oder _weil_? - abgesehen vom unterschiedlichen Satzbau) ich war der gleichen Meinung wie Jana...


 
Ich bin immer noch der gleichen Meinung.


----------



## Whodunit

Also, gut. Ich werde versuchen, jetzt einen Beitrag, den ich schon vor Längerem in einen neuen "Aufkärungsthread" schreiben wollte, zum allgemeinen Verständnis schreiben. Die meisten können nämlich nicht genau zwischen "weil" und "denn" unterscheiden. Denkste! Alle deutschen Muttersprachler können es; nur denjenigen, denen "denn" zu literarisch (wie englisch "for") klingt, sei mit einer neuen Satzstellung geholfen: "weil ich habe ..." statt "weil ich ... habe."

Beispiele:

Ich stehe früh zeitig auf, denn mein Wecker klingelt mich schon um sechs aus dem Schlaf.

Würde man hier "weil" verwenden, wäre die Folge des Klingelns des Weckers, dass ich zeitig aufstehe. Es sind aber zwei unterschiedliche Handlungen. Ich könnte es natürlich auch so schreiben, um noch eindeutiger zu unterscheiden:

Ich esse, denn meine Mutter hat gekocht.

Die Folge des Kochens der Mutter ist sicherlich nicht, dass ich esse. Ich kann auch essen, ohne dass sie gekocht hat. WAS ich esse, ist ja nicht gesagt. Es sind einfach zwei koordinierte Sätze. Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit ist, dass beide kausal sind. Das Kochen der Mutter ist schon der Grund, dass ich esse, aber dass ich esse, ist nicht die Folge des Kochens der Mutter. 

Ich esse, weil meine Mutter hat gekocht.

Der Satz klingt in der Umgangssprache schon relativ normal. Mag sein, dass sich bei manchem die Nackenhaare auftsellen, wenn er solch einen Satz liest (passiert mir auch manchmal ), aber er wird ihn sicherlich schon selbst einmal in der gesprochenen Sprache verwendet haben.

Ich esse, weil ich Hunger habe.

Der Satz klingt gut, und die Folge des Hungerhabens ist, dass ich nun esse. Ebenso ist der Grund für mein Essen, dass ich Hunger habe. Umgangssprachlich geht daher Folgendes eigentlich nicht:

Ich esse, weil ich hab Hunger.

Manche sagen es, und genau das ist der Punkt, wo vielen das Sprachgefühl fehlt. Der Satz ist so gesehen falsch, denn  die neue Satzstellung von "weil", mit der viele noch nicht einverstanden sind, erlaubt nur den Ersatz von "denn", nicht auch den Ersatz des alten "weil". Das kann damit bewiesen werden, dass selbst in der Umgangssprache *niemals* solch ein Satz auftreten wird:

Weil ich hab Hunger, esse ich.

Das sagt einfach *keiner*.

Weitere "denn"-Beispiele:

1. Ich schreibe diesen Brief, denn es wird dir Freude machen.
2. Ein Forum ist sehr hilfreich, denn es verbindet viele Menschen miteinander.
3. Ein Autokauf ist eine kostspielige Angelegenheit, denn es müssen auch weitere Kritierien, wie Versicherung und Treibstoff, mit einberechnet werden.
4. Die Größe spielt doch keine Rolle, denn wer will, der kann.

Beispiele für "weil"-Sätze:

1. Weil ich dir eine Freude machen will, schreibe ich diesen Brief. (natürlich können Hauptsatz und Nebensatz hier auch vertauscht werden)
2. Ich besuche schon lange ein Forum, weil mir dort schon oft geholfen wurde.
3. Man muss sich einen Autokauf lange überlegen, weil man bedenken sollte, dass auch weitere Kosten auf einen zukommen.
4. Die Größe spielt doch keine Rolle, weil sie nichts mit der Persönlichkeit eines Menschen zu tun hat. (hier wäre auch "denn" möglich)

Ich hoffe, das hilft ein bisschen.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> …"weil ich habe ..." statt "weil ich ... habe."


Who and all…

I would very much like to leave out this part of your post. To me speech patterns that are non-standard, no matter how common, are terribly confusing and complicate matters horribly when we are already grappling with a difficult grammar problem—difficult at least for those who do not speak German as their first language.


> Beispiele:
> 
> Ich stehe früh zeitig auf, denn mein Wecker klingelt mich schon um sechs aus dem Schlaf.
> 
> Würde man hier "weil" verwenden, wäre die Folge des Klingelns des Weckers, dass ich zeitig aufstehe.


In fact, I stared at this explanation a day ago but gave up, defeated. If I set my alarm for six in the morning, I do so because I would never in a million years wake up at that time without the alarm. Regardless of how I formulate this idea, it IS the result of the alarm that I get up. The alarm wakes me up.

Are you sure you picked a good example?

Look at this:

_Weil die wenigsten Englisch verstehen, obwohl es in der Schule erste Fremdsprache ist, erhalten die ausländischen Gäste auf Fragen meistens nur ein Lächeln als Antwort. (Quelle: Der Spiegel ONLINE) _

_Because few understand English, although it is the first/number one/primary foreign language in school(s), "foreign" guests mostly receive/get only/nothing bu a smile as an answer._

I understand why "weil" is used here, or I think I do. It is more than a "cause and effect" relationship, more than "which comes first". It is also emphasis. In English I believe the "weight" of "weil" is often expressed by the position of the introductory clause. In German, it may be possible to put the "weil" clause last without weakening the meaning, but I'm not sure.

This is a question, not a suggestion. What happens here?

_Die ausländischen Gäste erhalten auf Fragen meistens nur ein Lächeln als Antwort, denn die wenigsten verstehen Englisch, obwohl es in der Schule erste Fremdsprache ist._

Is this wrong? Does it totally change the meaning? 

For me it changes emphasis, and it doesn't sound nearly as good, but I have NO idea if my own intuition is even close to right. I feel a difference. I would definitely choose the first way, as it was written by "Der Spiegel".

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

> Ich esse, weil ich hab Hunger.


Ich esse, weil, ich habe Hunger. 

This construction is a relative new phenomenon in the German language.

The meaning is mostly the same as in the construction: Ich esse, weil ich Hunger habe.
Prof. Dr. Keller beschreibt das Phänomen.

http://www.phil-fak.uni-duesseldorf.de/rudi.keller/download/Sprachwandel.pdf



> Ich muss jetzt gehen, weil die Geschäfte machen gleich zu.


  (wrong, but you will find this very often in the spoken language.)
is the same as


> Ich muss jetzt gehen, weil die Geschäfte gleich zumachen.


 
But in 



> Ist Peter noch hier? Nein, weil sein Auto steht nicht mehr auf dem Hof.


  (wrong, but you will find this very often in the spoken language.)
This means: I give a hint, why I think, he is not here. It is another meaning.

Here it is not possible to say:

Ist Peter noch hier? Nein, weil sein Auto nicht mehr auf dem Hof steht.  (wrong because of wrong sense, not because of grammar)
From the grammar point of view, it is right, but from the contents, it makes no sense.


----------



## Lykurg

Hutschi, Gaer weist ganz zu Recht darauf hin: 
Konstruktionen wie "Ich esse, weil ich habe Hunger"  und "und "Ich muß jetzt gehen, weil die Geschäfte machen gleich zu"  sind nicht standardsprachlich. Völlig unabhängig davon, daß es sich tatsächlich um eine sprachliche Entwicklung handelt, wird diese Variante derzeit von den meisten Muttersprachlern als *falsch *wahrgenommen und sollte deshalb auf keinen Fall "beigebracht" werden. Denn damit verwirren wir die Deutschlernenden in erheblichem Maße, und das gilt es zu vermeiden.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke trotzdem, dass Nichtmuttersprachler diese Wendung kennen sollten, weil sie einen Unterschied in der Bedeutung hat und sich offenbar schnell einbürgert. Viele Muttersprachler wenden sie (standardmäßig) an, nur in der Schriftsprache ist sie selten. Selbst einer meiner Freunde, der sie sehr kritisierte, wendete sie im Gespräch an.

Man sollte die Wendung richtig verstehen, wenn sie verwendet wird.

"Es regnet, weil die Straße nass ist" - das ist falsch (es regnet nicht, weil die Straße nass ist, denn es gibt eine falsche Ursache an, sprachlich ist es aber richtig.

"Es regnet, weil, die Straße ist nass."  
Diese Wendung wird von vielen Muttersprachlern verwendet.
Sie füllt offenbar einen Bedarf aus.
Es heißt: "Ich nehme an, dass es regnet, weil ich sehe, dass die Straße nass ist."

Ich denke, Nichtmuttersprachler sollten auch neue sprachliche Erscheinungen verstehen. Ich habe es als "falsch" markiert, im Sinne der Grammatik. 

Man kann es auch als Auslassung in einer Liste betrachten:

Die Straße ist nass, weil: (1.) es regnet. (2. kein Dach ist über der Straße.) 

Hier ist die Konstruktion überflüssig.


----------



## Jana337

> Ich denke trotzdem, dass Nichtmuttersprachler diese Wendung kennen sollten, weil sie einen Unterschied in der Bedeutung hat und sich offenbar schnell einbürgert. Viele Muttersprachler wenden sie an, nur in der Schriftsprache ist sie selten.


Klar, fortgeschrittene Muttersprachler sollten Bescheid wissen. Aber man sollte es immer klarstellen, damit niemand verwirrt wird. 

Jana


----------



## MünchnerFax

Hutschi said:


> "Es regnet, weil, die Straße ist nass."



Ich möchte aber zur Sicherheit feststellen: da wäre_ denn_ richtig, oder?
_Es regnet, denn die Straße ist nass.

_Jedoch wurde behauptet, _denn_ klinge häufig umständlich, daher werde umgangssprachlich _weil_ + Hauptsatzaufbau verwendet (was ich eigentlich von Muttersprachlern ziemlich oft höre). Ok?


----------



## selters

Lian77 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could explain to me the difference between weil and denn. Sorry for the trouble, however, I did try to search but the search engine seems to good up on the internet browser I use. Also, if someone could give some examples it would be greatly appreciated.


 
If you are a native speaker of Norwegian, then "denn" means "for", and "weil" means "fordi".


----------



## Whodunit

Also, ich stimme Hutschi ganz zu, dass Deutschlernende die Verwendung kennen sollten.

Gaer, ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass der Satz mit dem Wecker stimmt. Ich stehe doch nicht zeitig aus, weil mich mein Wecker aus dem Schlaf klingelt! Ich stehe vielleicht zeitig auf, weil ich muss, weil ich will oder weil mich meine Mutter dazu zwingt.

Der Wecker klingelt. Mist. Ich wache also auf. Mehr kann der Wecker aber nicht. Er kann mich wecken, aber nicht zum Aufstehen bringen. So wäre der Satz richtig:

_Ich wache früh immer zeitig auf, weil mich mein Wecker schon um sechs aus dem Schlaf klingelt._

Aber das ist falsch:

_Ich stehe früh immer zeitig auf, weil mich mein Wecker schon um sechs aus dem Schlaf klingelt._

Wiederum ist das vom Sinn her richtig:

_Ich stehe früh immer zeitig auf, weil mein Wecker klingelt mich schon um sechs aus dem Schlaf._

Und das wäre vom Sinn her falsch, sagen aber viele:

_Ich wach früh immer zeitig auf, weil mein Wecker klingelt mich schon um sechs aus dem Schlaf._

Genauso geht es mit Hutschis Regen-Satz:

Es regnet, weil die Straße nass ist. - unlogisch, deswegen komplett falsch
Es regnet, weil die Straße ist nass. - logisch, umgangssprachlich korrekt
Ich gehe nicht aus, weil es heute regnet. - logisch und grammatikalisch korrekt
Ich gehe nicht aus, weil es regnet heute. - unlogisch, deswegen komplett falsch.

Gaer, ich finde deinen SPIEGEL-Satz zweideutig.

_Weil die wenigsten Englisch verstehen, [...] erhalten die ausländischen Gäste auf Fragen meistens nur ein Lächeln als Antwort._
Die Folge des Nichtverstehens ist, dass die Gäste nur lächeln können.

_Die wenigsten verstehen English. Die ausländischen Gäste erhalten auf Fragen meistens nur ein Lächeln als Antwort._
Man weiß nicht, ob die beiden Sätze zusammenhängen. Es kann sein, dass nur wenige Englisch verstehen und dass sie nebenbei noch über Fragen lächeln.

Wenn man einen Satz mit "weil" beginnt, folgt die Konsequenz sofort danach. Wenn man zwei Sätze verknüpfen will, kann man die Folge voranstellen. Man kann dann entscheiden, wie stark die Sätze zusammenhängen: Wenn sie Folge-Grund darstellen, so ist die übliche "weil"-Konstruktion (genauso bei "da") richtig. Wenn die Sätze nicht unbedingt etwas miteinander zu tun haben, wird "denn" verwendet.

Da "denn" aber zu literarisch klingt, kann man jetzt umgangssprachlich "weil" mit der "denn"-Wortstellung nehmen.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> _Ich wache früh immer zeitig auf, weil mich mein Wecker schon um sechs aus dem Schlaf klingelt._
> 
> Aber das ist falsch:
> 
> _Ich stehe früh immer zeitig auf, weil mich mein Wecker schon um sechs aus dem Schlaf klingelt._


When my alarm goes off, it makes me wake up. I have no choice. Does it make me GET up? 

In my case, yes, since I have the alarm placed away from my bed, to stop me from turning it off and going back to sleep.

However, if your alarm is within arm's length, no, it doesn't make you get up. 


> Es regnet, weil die Straße ist nass. - logisch, umgangssprachlich korrekt


If you are saying "weil" is used in the place of "denn", I understand.


> Gaer, ich finde deinen SPIEGEL-Satz zweideutig.
> 
> I do too, and if I say anything more, it's just going to "muddy the waters".


----------



## Whodunit

Haha, Gaer, jetzt verstehe ich dich! Nein, mein Wecker steht auf dem Nachttisch. Ich haue darauf und schlafe wieder ein.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Haha, Gaer, jetzt verstehe ich dich! Nein, mein Wecker steht auf dem Nachttisch. Ich haue darauf und schlafe wieder ein.


BECAUSE I slept through some important classes, I stopped doing that!

(Pick weil or denn for that one…)

I think the "snooze button" and the "apple" came about the same time in the Garden of Eden, both "the Devil's work". 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

A lot has been said in this thread - some of it on-topic and a lot of it not  - but the bottom line is that "weil" and "denn" are _not_ always interchangeable.

_Es muss wohl geregnet haben, denn die Straße ist nass._
("Weil die Straße nass ist" is not possible here!)

"Weil" means "because" and "denn" means "for" (as a conjunction) - but the conjunction "for" has become rare in everyday spoken English and is replaced by "because," such that in English "It must have rained, because the street is wet" is a perfectly idiomatic sentence.


----------



## Kajjo

Die Gemeinsamkeit von _denn_ und _weil_ besteht darin, daß beide eine Begründung angeben.

  Der wichtigste Unterschied zwischen _denn_ und _weil_ ist, daß _denn_ einen Hauptsatz einleitet und _weil_ einen Nebensatz. Dementsprechend muß der Satzbau richtig gebildet werden. Außerdem besteht ein semantischer Unterschied, den man folgendermaßen erklären und testen kann:

_Es muß wohl geregnet haben, denn die Straße ist naß._​ _Ich weiß, daß es geregnet haben muß. Ich weiß das, weil die Straße naß ist._​ _Es muß wohl geregnet haben, weil die Straße naß ist._
_Es hat geregnet. Die Ursache dafür, daß es geregnet hat, ist, daß die Straße naß ist. [Inhaltlich unsinnig!]_

_Du mußt unser Geheimnis verraten haben, denn niemand außer Dir kannte es._
_Du mußt unser Geheimnis verraten haben. Ich weiß das, weil es niemand außer Dir kannte._
_Du mußt unser Geheimnis verraten haben, weil es niemand außer Dir kannte._
_Du mußt unser Geheimnis verraten haben. Die Ursache dafür, daß Du es verraten hast, ist, daß es niemand außer Dir kannte. [Inhaltlich unsinnig!]_

  In sehr vielen Fällen sind aber beide Wörter gleichbedeutend. Dies liegt daran, daß in vielen Sätzen zwischen den beiden an sich _unterschiedlichen Aussagen_ einfach kein wesentlicher _Bedeutungsunterschied_ für den Leser liegt.

_Markus kommt heute nicht in die Schule, denn er ist krank._
_Markus kommt heute nicht in die Schule. Ich weiß das, weil er krank ist._
_
Markus kommt heute nicht in die Schule, weil er krank ist._
_Markus kommt heute nicht in die Schule. Die Ursache dafür ist, daß er krank ist._

Ich hoffe, daß dieser Test sich auch in vielen anderen Situationen bewähren wird.

An alle Deutschschüler: Ich möchte nochmals betonen, daß "weil" standardsprachlich _niemals_ einen Hauptsatz einleiten kann. Whodunits umgangssprachliche Verwendung ist seine private Meinung und entspricht nicht den deutschen Regeln.  Die Tatsache, daß dieser Fehler Verbreitung zu finden scheint, rechtfertigt keineswegs, dies auch noch im Rahmen von Erklärungen zu verwenden. Die Konjunktion "weil" leitet immer einen Nebensatz ein.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Die Gemeinsamkeit von _denn_ und _weil_ besteht darin, daß beide eine Begründung angeben.


Kajjo, many thanks for your efforts. If I have understood your points correctly, and I believe I have, I never had a problem with this subject. My confusion was caused by explanations that made me question not only what I had been taught but also my own intuition. 

By the way, this was incredible accurate, from Elroy:


elroy said:


> "Weil" means "because" and "denn" means "for" (as a conjunction) - but the conjunction "for" has become rare in everyday spoken English and is replaced by "because," such that in English "It must have rained, because the street is wet" is a perfectly idiomatic sentence.


I believe if you replace "weil" with "because", using it in the more limited and strictly correct sense, then replace "denn" with "for", the logic will be transferred to English. As Elroy mentioned, replacing "for" with "because" is not only common idiomatically but probably preferred by many or most AE authors. The use of "for" is still more common in BE, I believe. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Whodunits umgangssprachliche Verwendung ist seine private Meinung und entspricht nicht den deutschen Regeln. Die Tatsache, daß dieser Fehler Verbreitung zu finden scheint, rechtfertigt keineswegs, dies auch noch im Rahmen von Erklärungen zu verwenden. Die Konjunktion "weil" leitet immer einen Nebensatz ein.
> Kajjo


I have absolutely no objection to a discussion of this usage, but I would like to see it discussed in a separate topic. This is only my opinion, but I would prefer discussions of non-standard usage to be separate from discussions of correct standard usage when there is a "sticky problem" invovled'. This may not always be possible, but in this situation I think it is.

If there is further discussion of "weil" being used in place of "denn" and taking on the meaning of "denn", I would like to see that discussed separately—if possible. 

Gaer


----------



## heidita

> Die Konjunktion "weil" leitet immer einen Nebensatz ein.


 
Das ist richtig. Ich habe es auch noch nie in anderer Form gehört. Es dürfte vielleicht ein "junges" Phänomen sein.


----------



## Kajjo

heidita said:


> Das ist richtig. Ich habe es auch noch nie in anderer Form gehört. Es dürfte vielleicht ein "junges" Phänomen sein.


Für mich zeugt es von sprachlicher Unbeholfenheit und mangelndem Sprachgefühl. Ob dies ein Phänomen ist, das mit dem Lebensalter gekoppelt ist oder eher eine soziale Abgrenzung (Sprachbeherrschung) widerspiegelt, wäre zu untersuchen.

Die einzige Gelegenheit, bei der ähnliche Konstruktionen von normalen Sprechern verwendet werden, ist nach einer Unterbrechung oder Denkpause:

_Ich habe das so gemacht, weil -- ähm -- es ist doch so viel einfacher!
_
Hier wird der eigentliche Satz völlig abgebrochen und die neue Idee als neuer Hauptsatz formuliert. So was kann vorkommen. Aber dies standardmäßig durchzuführen, zeugt davon, daß man schneller redet als denkt, denn das Formulieren von aneinandergereihten Hauptsätzen ist sicherlich einfacher als das Erzeugen von korrekten Nebensätzen und ihrer geschickten Verbindung mit Hauptsätzen.

Kajjo


----------



## Aurin

*Selbst der Duden betrachtet Kausalität nicht im "wissenschaftlich strengen Sinn":


Der Begriff „Kausalität“ darf auf sprachliche Äußerungen der Alltagssprache nicht im wissenschaftlich strengen Sinn angewandt werden; je nach inhaltlicher Füllung der Teilsätze kann er recht Verschiedenes meinen. Dafür ein Beispiel:
Weil das Flug XX3003 gelandet war, verschwand er auch von den Anzeigetafeln.
Weil der Flug XX3003 von den Anzeigetafeln verschwunden war, war er gelandet.
Die unterschiedlichen Beziehungen zwischen den beiden Teilsätzen der zwei Beispiele lassen sich mit Hilfe einer Paraphrase deutlich machen:
Dass der Flug gelandet war, war der Grund dafür, dass er auch von den Anzeigetafeln verschwand.(Kausalbeziehung)
Dass der Flug von den Anzeigetafeln verschwand, war ein Zeichen dafür, dass der Flug gelandet war. (Symptombeziehung)


Gelegentlich ist der Kausalsatz nicht auf einen bei ihm stehenden, sondern auf einen gleichsam zu ergänzenden, mitzudenkenden Hauptsatz zu beziehen:
Das scheint mir - weil du mich gerade fragst – absolut unmöglich zu sein.
Nicht etwa wegen der „Frage“, die in dem weil-Satz angesprochen ist, lässt sich etwas nicht aufrechterhalten; zu verstehen ist vielmehr:
Das scheint mir – ich sage das, weil du mich gerade fragst – absolut unmöglich zu sein
*


----------



## Whodunit

Der Duden setzt tatsächlich diese beiden Sätze gleich?

Weil der Motor kaputt war, brannte auch das Lämpchen nicht mehr.
Weil das Lämpchen nicht mehr brannte, war der Motor kaputt.

Das ist Unsinn, denn der zweite Satz bedeutet, dass der Motor erst dann kaputt geht, wenn das Lämpchen nicht mehr brennt. Aber wie kann die Funktion des Motors von einem blöden Lämpchen abhängen?


----------



## heidita

Ist das ein Zitat aus dem Duden?

Mensch, Who, was bist Du gealtert!!


----------



## Aurin

Ja, das sagt der Duden (kein Aprilscherz) im Grammatikband (4) auf Seite 693. Alles außer meinem ersten Satz ist Original Duden. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ob wir dem Duden überhaupt noch Sprachkompetenz zubilligen können.
Also, ich persönlich finde es durchaus sehr erfrischend, dass selbst Duden nicht alles sooooooo verbissen sieht.


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:


> Mensch, Who, was bist Du gealtert!!


 
Tja, ja, mal sehen, wie alt ich morgen bin. 



Aurin said:


> Ja, das sagt der Duden (kein Aprilscherz) im Grammatikband (4) auf Seite 693. Alles außer meinem ersten Satz ist Original Duden. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ob wir dem Duden überhaupt noch Sprachkompetenz zubilligen können.
> Also, ich persönlich finde es durchaus sehr erfrischend, dass selbst Duden nicht alles sooooooo verbissen sieht.


 
Auf Seite 693 finde ich was anderes.


----------



## Hutschi

Im Bd. 9, Seite 996, 6. Auflage, sagt der Duden, dass die Konjunktion "weil" in der geschriebenen Sprache (entspricht der Standardsprache) nur als unterordnende Konjunktion verwendet wird, in der gesprochenen sowohl als unterordnende als auch als nebenordnende. 

Nach dem nebenordnenden "weil" werde dabei oft eine deutliche Pause gemacht.

Dudenbeispiel:



> Da muss wohl eine Baustelle geplant sein, weil - da wurde schon eine Umleitung eingerichtet.


 
Es bedeutet, dass der Duden heute beide Formen als richtiges und gutes Deutsch in der gesprochenen Sprache anerkennt.

Das "weil" hat nicht ausschließlich und hatte nie ausschließlich eine kausale Bedeutung im Sinne des wissenschaftlichen Kausalitätsbegriffs (im "wissenschaftlich strengen Sinn").

Man muss beachten wo und wie es verwendet wird.

In der Standardsprache (Schriftsprache) ist es heute noch nicht korrekt.

Wir können aber konstatieren: Hier ist eine Sprachentwicklung im Gange. Sie führt von temporalen (heute obsolet) über kausale zu hinweisenden (begründenden) Eigenschaften. "Weil wir jung sind" hieß früher: "Wenn (während) wir jung sind". Später hieß es: "Aus dem Grunde, dass wir jung sind".
Heute sind weitere Entwicklungen im Gange, die sowohl Bedeutung als auch Satzstellung betreffen.


----------



## Aurin

Vielleicht haben wir verschiedene Ausgaben. Es steht unter 3.4.2. Die Verhältnisbeziehungen im Einzelnen, 1235 Kausalsätze, 2. und 3.


----------



## Aurin

http://www.germanistik.uni-hannover.de/organisation/publikationen/schlobi_habil/kap-weil.pdf
Schau mal auf Seite 2 und 3 wird der Duden mit den Beispielen zitiert.


----------



## Hutschi

Whodunit said:


> Tja, ja, mal sehen, wie alt ich morgen bin.
> 
> 
> 
> Auf Seite 693 finde ich was anderes.


 
In der 4. Auflage finde ich es dort.
Grüße von Hutschi


----------



## Whodunit

Aurin said:


> Vielleicht haben wir verschiedene Ausgaben. Es steht unter 3.4.2. Die Verhältnisbeziehungen im Einzelnen, 1235 Kausalsätze, 2. und 3.


 
Ich habe drei Einträge zu den Problemen weil, obwohl und wobei mit Verbzweitstellung gefunden. Junktoren wie diese (wobei gehört einer etwas anderen Kategorie an) können hierbei als Konjunktionen und Parakonjunktionen neben ihrer herkömmlichen Funktion als Subjunktionen verwendet werden. Der Duden erklärt dies so, dass durch die Verbletztstellung das faktische _Weil_, also ein Grund, gemeint ist und durch die Verbzweitstellung eine Begründung angegeben wird:



> Jeder Grund kann als Begründung verwendet werden, aber längst nicht jede Begründung beinhaltet einen Grund.


 
Das begründende _Weil_ antwortet auf die Frage "Woher weißt du das?" oder auch "Wie kommst du darauf?", während das herkömliche nur auf "Warum ist das so?" antworten kann. Für den ersteren Fall gibt es in der Schriftsprache "denn".

Ich habe Ausgabe 7, da steht ein schöner Artikel auf Seite 1218f.


----------



## Aurin

Whodunit said:


> Ich habe drei Einträge zu den Problemen weil, obwohl und wobei mit Verbzweitstellung gefunden. Junktoren wie diese (wobei gehört einer etwas anderen Kategorie an) können hierbei als Konjunktionen und Parakonjunktionen neben ihrer herkömmlichen Funktion als Subjunktionen verwendet werden. Der Duden erklärt dies so, dass durch die Verbletztstellung das faktische _Weil_, also ein Grund, gemeint ist und durch die Verbzweitstellung eine Begründung angegeben wird:
> 
> 
> 
> Das begründende _Weil_ antwortet auf die Frage "Woher weißt du das?" oder auch "Wie kommst du darauf?", während das herkömliche nur auf "Warum ist das so?" antworten kann. Für den ersteren Fall gibt es in der Schriftsprache "denn".
> 
> Ich habe Ausgabe 7, da steht ein schöner Artikel auf Seite 1218f.


 
 Ich habe leider nicht Ausgabe 7 und kann den Artikel nicht lesen. Welchen Titel hat er? Vielleicht finde ich ihn auch in meiner Ausgabe. Hast du das von mir Zitierte nicht finden können? Auch nicht über den Link?
Was ich vorhin aus dem Duden zitierte, bezog sich nicht auf die Verbstellung, sondern darauf, dass mit weil nicht nur Gründe im strengen wissenschaftlichen Sinne eingeführt werden.


----------



## Whodunit

Aurin said:


> Welchen Titel hat er?


 
_weil_ (steht so auch im Stichwortverzeichnis)



> Hast du das von mir Zitierte nicht finden können?


 
Leider nicht.



> Auch nicht über den Link?


 
Ich hatte bisher keine Zeit, alles in dem Link durchzulesen, aber ich werde es bestimmt später nachholen!



> Was ich vorhin aus dem Duden zitierte, bezog sich nicht auf die Verbstellung, sondern darauf, dass mit weil nicht nur Gründe im strengen wissenschaftlichen Sinne eingeführt werden.


 
Das steht auch in meinem Band 7, aber ich konnte nicht alles zitieren, da dies gegen die Urheberrechte verstößt, und alles zusammenzufassen dauerte mir zu lange.


----------



## Ritterbruder

What is the difference between _weil _and _denn_? When would you use which?

I know _wegen _means "because of" in English, and both _weil _and _denn _just mean "because". I just don't know if there is a difference between those two.


----------



## irene.acler

They both mean "because", but "weil" requires a different construction.
For example: 
Ich gehe auf den Markt, denn ich muss einkaufen.
Ich gehe auf den Markt, weil ich einkaufen muss.


----------



## Ritterbruder

Ah I see
Thanks!


----------



## irene.acler

You're welcome! But let's wait for the natives for a confirmation!


----------



## Savra

Der Satzbau gibt den Sätzen eventuell eine leicht unterschiedliche Betonung von Haupt- und Nebensache, da _weil_ einen Nebensatz einleitet. Ungeachtet dessen hat mein Vorredner vollkommen recht.


----------



## irene.acler

Savra, sorry, could you write in English what you wrote in German, please? Because I don't understand..


----------



## ayupshiplad

I was never taught that denn meant because, but rather that it meant for in the sense of because  Perhaps this is slightly inaccurate, but for this reason I usually tend to avoid denn in speech. I would be rather interested to know other opinions on this one!


----------



## gaer

irene.acler said:


> Savra, sorry, could you write in English what you wrote in German, please? Because I don't understand..


 
"Der Satzbau gibt den Sätzen eventuell eine leicht unterschiedliche Betonung von Haupt- und Nebensache, da _weil_ einen Nebensatz einleitet. Ungeachtet dessen hat mein Vorredner vollkommen recht."

The sentence construction gives the sentences potentially a slightly different emphasis through (????), because "weil" introduces a dependent clause. Regardless of this, the previous (????) is entirely correct.

von Haupt- und Nebensache: this refers to the color or feel of the two conjunctions and refers to the fact that they introduce different kind of clauses.

"mein Vorredner" means "the person who spoke before me". In other words, the previous poster…

The German sentence is 100% clear to me, but I'm having a brain cramp as to the best possible translation.

Bottom line, and there are many previous threads about this—denn and weil are so close in meaning in MANY sentences that describing the nuances of potential differences is almost impossible. It's a fine point.

Gaer


----------



## 0stsee

irene.acler said:


> They both mean "because", but "weil" requires a different construction.
> For example:
> Ich gehe auf den Markt, denn ich muss einkaufen.
> Ich gehe auf den Markt, weil ich einkaufen muss.


 
That's right. 
Although on a small note: It is usual in the spoken language to use *weil* with a *denn *construction. In certain cases at least.


----------



## mgsth

Well, "denn" introduces another main clause, "weil" a dependant clause. The meaning is in most cases the same.

What Ostsee says is right, in spoken language we often say "weil" but use a main clause. This is grammatically incorrect, so don't use it in writing. In spoken language, it is used and tolerated, you will hear it quite often.

I believe the reason to prefer a main clause is that the speaker can say the verb much earlier and doesn't have to put it at the end, but that is just my guess.


----------



## Savra

@gaer: Danke für Deine Übersetzung. Ich kann zwar problemlos Englisch lesen, habe es aber so lange nicht mehr geschrieben, daß ich mich damit etwas schwer tue.


----------



## gabrigabri

In Austria "weil" is more used than "denn" (spoken language), isn't it?


----------



## 0stsee

gabrigabri said:


> In Austria "weil" is more used than "denn" (spoken language), isn't it?


 
I guess that's individual preference.
When speaking German, I barely use *denn* instead of *weil*. Whereas someone else I know clearly prefers *denn*.


----------



## Sidjanga

0stsee said:


> I guess that's individual preference.
> When speaking German, I barely use *denn* instead of *weil*. Whereas someone else I know clearly prefers *denn*.


I reckon there are very few native speakers who use *denn *in spoken language more than once every half eternity. 

As someone said above, *weil *introduces a subordinate clause and you here give the reason for what you said in the main clause. The weil-clause with the reason for what ever you say is less important; it's just some aditional information, but of lesser importance; the subordinate clause has a *casual *undertone/intonation, like petering out:
_
Ich gehe jetzt nach Hause, *weil *ich müde bin._

*Denn *introduces another main clause, which, obviously, is not subordinate to the first one (grammatically, but neither it is so semantically; miraculously, at times grammar does have to do with semantics ). 
This way, the *reason *you give there *appears *to be equally important or may appear even *stressed *in comparison to the first main clause (I guess the latter happens because it's quite unusual to put it like this):
_
Ich gehe jetzt nach Hause, *denn *ich bin müde._

Here, the second main clause obviously has a quite different intonation from the one in the subordinate clause above introduced with _weil_, and the stress falls on the last word (_müde_).
This way, the fact that you are tired seems of an unnatural, theatrical importance, not just a very normal reason for your decision to go home.


----------



## gaer

The problem of usage of "denn" and "weil" has come up again and again over the last few years on this forum.

There is no pair of words that present the same problem in English, but here is one that comes close:

Because/for…

1)
I had no choice but to go to bed early, _because_ my head was pounding and I could not think well enough to do any work.

I had no choice but to go to bed early, _for_ my head was pounding and I could not think well enough to do any work.

I would use "because", but the difference is more a matter of style and feel than of sense.

2)
A: Why did you do that?
B: Because I felt like it!

A: Why did you do that?
B:  For I felt like it!

In this second example, "for" is simply wrong. I think denn/weil are much like this. In general it's just not a problem for natives, and it's a pitfall for non-natives. All the explanations in the world have never made this matter completely clear to me, and I've read pages and pages and pages of comments in the past.

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Savra said:


> @gaer: Danke für Deine Übersetzung. Ich kann zwar problemlos Englisch lesen, habe es aber so lange nicht mehr geschrieben, daß ich mich damit etwas schwer tue.


I share your frustration. You write English a thousand times better than I write German. But trying to translate even short text that is a bit sophisticated in structure AND that discusses grammar is nearly impossible.

When I saw ""mein Vorredner", I could not for the life of me think of how to translate that without being very free.

The poster before me…
The person who wrote the last message…

Etc. All clunky. You will hear or see "my worthy opponent" in debates, but not "my worthy previous speaker".

I'm so used to German and English being incredibly similar that I still freeze sometimes when something totally clear and obvious in German just doesn't want to be changed to English. 

Gaer


----------



## mgsth

gaer said:


> I'm so used to German and English being incredibly similar that I still freeze sometimes when something totally clear and obvious in German just doesn't want to be changed to English.


I'm really happy to hear that it works the other way round, too, because sometimes it's difficult for me to translate a totally clear thing from English to German.


----------



## gaer

mgsth said:


> I'm really happy to hear that it works the other way round, too, because sometimes it's difficult for me to translate a totally clear thing from English to German.


That's why translation is so difficult.


----------



## EvilWillow

An additional point is that you can directly combine *denn* with other conjunctions, which doesn't always work as well with *weil*:

_(1) Er kaufte sich einen Ratgeber, denn um sich im Urlaub in China nicht zu blamieren, wollte er sich in die dortigen Gebräuche und Sitten einlesen.

(2) Er kaufte sich einen Ratgeber, weil, um sich im Urlaub in China nicht zu blamieren, er sich in die dortigen Gebräuche und Sitten einlesen wollte._

Note the different word order after _blamieren _and the additional comma between _weil _and _um_. 
(1) is preferred over (2) because it can be produced and processed more easily. However, you can very easily rewrite the sentence using *weil* to make it sound much better:

_(3) Er kaufte sich einen Ratgeber, weil er sich in die chinesischen Gebräuche und Sitten einlesen wollte, um sich im Urlaub (in China) nicht zu blamieren._

This difference in usage becomes more obvious when starting a sentence with *weil/denn*, again combined with another conjunction:

_(4) Denn um solche Fehler zu vermeiden, musste er sich entsprechend vorbereiten. 

(5) Weil, um solche Fehler zu vermeiden, er sich entsprechend vorbereiten musste. _

(4) is a proper sentence (with a main and a subordinate clause), while (5) is not (there is no proper main clause, only two joined subordinate clauses). Changing word orders alone doesn't help in this case, you would have to rewrite the sentence changing words.




gaer said:


> 2)
> A: Why did you do that?
> B: Because I felt like it!
> 
> A: Why did you do that?
> B:  For I felt like it!
> 
> In this second example, "for" is simply wrong. I think denn/weil are much like this.


A good comparison! You can never reply with "Denn..." to a _warum _question.


----------



## 0stsee

EvilWillow said:


> An additional point is that you can directly combine *denn* with other conjunctions, which doesn't always work as well with *weil*:
> 
> _(1) Er kaufte sich einen Ratgeber, denn um sich im Urlaub in China nicht zu blamieren, wollte er sich in die dortigen Gebräuche und Sitten einlesen._
> 
> _(2) Er kaufte sich einen Ratgeber, weil, um sich im Urlaub in China nicht zu blamieren, er sich in die dortigen Gebräuche und Sitten einlesen wollte._
> 
> Note the different word order after _blamieren _and the additional comma between _weil _and _um_.
> (1) is preferred over (2) because it can be produced and processed more easily. However, you can very easily rewrite the sentence using *weil* to make it sound much better:
> 
> _(3) Er kaufte sich einen Ratgeber, weil er sich in die chinesischen Gebräuche und Sitten einlesen wollte, um sich im Urlaub (in China) nicht zu blamieren._
> 
> This difference in usage becomes more obvious when starting a sentence with *weil/denn*, again combined with another conjunction:
> 
> _(4) Denn um solche Fehler zu vermeiden, musste er sich entsprechend vorbereiten. _
> 
> _(5) Weil, um solche Fehler zu vermeiden, er sich entsprechend vorbereiten musste. _
> 
> (4) is a proper sentence (with a main and a subordinate clause), while (5) is not (there is no proper main clause, only two joined subordinate clauses). Changing word orders alone doesn't help in this case, you would have to rewrite the sentence changing words.


 
Thank you for the explanation, EvilWillow.


Those are good examples where one in the spoken language would use *weil *with a *denn* construction. E.g.:

_(2b) Ich hab mir einen Ratgeber gekauft weil, damit ich mich im Urlaub in China nicht blamiere, wollte ich mich in die dortigen Gebräuche und Sitten einlesen._

_(5b) Weil, um solche Fehler zu vermeiden, musste er sich entsprechend vorbereiten._


(2b) and (5b) are not uncommon in the vernacular.


----------



## nymets892

Mein Übersetzer sagt, daß "Weil" und "Denn" die Selben bedeuten.  Was ist der Untershied? Und ich entschuldige mich für mein Deutsch. Ich habe gerade begonnen lernen.

MY translator says that "Weil" and "Denn" mean the same thing.  What is the difference?

Danke.


----------



## Lykurg

nymets892 said:


> Mein Übersetzer sagt, daß "Weil" und "Denn" dasselbe bedeuten.  Was ist der Unterschied? Und ich entschuldige mich für mein Deutsch. Ich habe gerade begonnen zu lernen.
> 
> My translator says that "Weil" and "Denn" mean the same thing.  What is the difference?
> 
> Danke.


The word order is different. In a subordinate clause with "weil", the auxilary will be after the main verb, while in a subordinate clause with "denn" the word order resembles a main clause order.

Ich gehe zur Schule, weil ich etwas lernen will.
Ich gehe zur Schule, denn ich will etwas lernen.


----------



## ablativ

Die Bedeutung von *denn* und *weil* ist gleich, aber die Wortfolge danach ist unterschiedlich. Nach *denn* folgt ein Hauptsatz mit dem konjugierten Verb an zweiter Stelle, während es nach *weil* am Satzende steht.

Bsp.: Ich gehe zu Bett, *weil* ich morgen früh aufstehen *muss*.

Ich gehe zu Bett, *denn* ich *muss* morgen früh aufstehen.

Edit.: Meine Antwort hat sich mit der von Lykurg überschnitten.


----------



## nymets892

Jetzt verstehe ich, vielen dank.


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt einen Unterschied zum Betrachtungsstandpunkt.

"Weil" sagt etwas über die Ursache aus.
"Denn" gibt eine Begründung. 

Meist ist es das Gleiche, es kann aber auch unterschiedlich sein.

_Es hat geregnet, *weil* die Straße nass ist._ Die Aussage ist falsch, denn es regnet nicht, weil die Straße nass ist, sondern die Straße ist nass, weil es geregnet hat.

_Es hat geregnet, *denn* die Straße ist nass._ Die Aussage ist wahrscheinlich richtig. Ich gebe eine Begründung für meine Vermutung an, dass es geregnet hat. Die Straße kann auch aus anderen Gründen nass sein, aber dass der Regen die Ursache ist, ist oft plausibel.

_Hier ist die Bedeutung im Prinzip gleich:_
_Ich gehe jetzt nach Hause, *denn *ich bin müde. (Begründung)_
_Ich gehe jetzt nach Hause, *weil* bin müde bin. (Grund)_


 (Anmerkung der Moderation: alte Beiträge mit diesem verknüpft - sokol.)


----------



## nymets892

Sagen Sie, daß "denn" einen bedeutung ähnlich "also" haben kann? Nur vermuten wir mit "denn," aber wir wissen mit "weil?"

Danke.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

nymets892 said:


> Sagen Sie, daß "denn" einen bedeutung ähnlich "also" haben kann? Nur vermuten wir mit "denn," aber wir wissen mit "weil?"


No, there is no conjecture involved in either case. A sentence with "weil" expresses a simple cause and effect releationship, as with the word "because" in English:

_"Ich konnte gestern nicht arbeiten, *weil* ich krank war" =_
_"I was not able to work yesterday *because* I was ill"_

By contrast, the word "denn" can be likened to the somewhat old-fashioned use of the word "for" in English:

"_Ich konnte gestern nicht arbeiten, *denn *ich war krank_" =
_"I was not able to work yesterday, *for *I was ill"_

A "denn" sentence effectively joins two separate statement clauses, where the second clause (here: _"ich war krank"_) adds further context and explanation relating to the first ("_Ich konnte gestern nicht arbeiten_"). It is probably for this reason that there is no word inversion in the second clause. Just remember that when you hear "denn", an explanation/reason is about to follow. This may happen after a slight pause, which politicians and story tellers often use to good effect.

To take the analogy further, the clauses in a "weil/because" construction can be reversed:

_"*Weil* ich krank war, konnte ich gestern nicht arbeiten" _
_"*Because* I was ill, I was not able to work yesterday" _

This cannot however be done with a "denn/for" sentence:

_"*Denn *ich war krank, konnte ich gestern nicht arbeiten_" 
_"*For *I was ill, I was not able to work yesterday" _

You can usually use either "weil" or "denn", although in some contexts where dramatical impact is required the use of "denn" is sometimes preferred, because a simple statement of cause and effect in the form of a "weil" construction can be considered a bit bland and colourless. 

Hope that helps a bit.

Abba


----------



## nymets892

Ah, danke. Jetzt ist es so klar als kristall.


----------



## Lykurg

> Jetzt ist es so klar als wie Kristall.


(Das würde man so trotzdem nicht sagen. Idiomatisch wäre "Jetzt ist es mir völlig klar (geworden)", "Jetzt sehe ich klar(er)" oder _vielleicht _"Die Erklärung ist glasklar", aber auch das ist nicht sehr üblich.)


----------



## nymets892

Danke, jetzt sehe ich klarer.


----------

